# Unleashed tree from hell



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

Last summer I saw a a couple of trees that I couldn’t identify along one of our two tracks. That night I looked it up in one of my tree books and found it to be Tree of Heaven. It said it was invasive and had no timber or wildlife value so last winter when cutting firewood I cut them down.
Big mistake! 
A couple of weeks ago while bush hogging I rode past that spot and found I now have an area about 25 yards around with hundreds of Tree of Heaven saplings, some over 10’ tall.
While spraying these today I noticed more saplings about 50 yards away. Turns out I had cut a couple more that I hadn’t noticed when making an opening for browse.
I looked around and found 3 more trees that I will try hack and squirt on.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have to say, I have never heard of it. Sure it's not sumac? Got any pics?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

It is tough to eradicate, but worth it. A friend of mine who does invasive control work as a contractor always suggests a basal bark treatment with a diesel fuel surfactant, vs. any attempts to cut it, which quickly stimulates new shoots from the root system.

Also note that the sawdust from it can cause a toxic rash reaction in many people.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep after them...do not stop till they are gone. You did well ...you did nothing wrong.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

Dish7 said:


> I have to say, I have never heard of it. Sure it's not sumac? Got any pics?


Not sumac, I don’t have any on the farm but have lot’s of sumac on a piece I have in Oceana county. They are actually “Ailanthus altissima” but also called Tree of Heaven. 
The biggest a was about 13” dia. and maybe 40’ tall.
I have found a couple more about 150 yards from these that I will need to treat also.
I don’t have any pictures but will get some next time I’m outback.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

B.Jarvinen said:


> It is tough to eradicate, but worth it. A friend of mine who does invasive control work as a contractor always suggests a basal bark treatment with a diesel fuel surfactant, vs. any attempts to cut it, which quickly stimulates new shoots from the root system.
> 
> Also note that the sawdust from it can cause a toxic rash reaction in many people.


Thanks for the heads up on the saw dust. Luckily I do most of my cutting in the winter due to poison ivy so I was covered up good. I’ll have to look into the basal bark spray also. 
Just unbelievable how many saplings came up and how tall some are already.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I wouldn’t suggest burning any of it, either. Sap probably no fun also. Some work around it without problems.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Tree of Heaven is also known as _Ghetto Palm _ in the Detroit metro area. It was brought to North America from China by Jesuit monks way back whenever.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Sumac has a close similarity with the compound leaves. 

A few winters ago I initially confused a large Choke Cherry with Tree of Heaven. Finally got the ID correct via the twigs.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I wouldn’t suggest burning any of it, either. Sap probably no fun also. Some work around it without problems.


Good point. The wood is relatively light and I had cut more firewood than I could put up before the poison ivy leafed out so I never did get the logs cut up. 
I do use an outdoor wood burner so maybe it would be ok but I have plenty of trees to cut with what I presume would have more btu’s so leaving them to rot is fine with me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

B.Jarvinen said:


> . A friend of mine who does invasive control work as a contractor always suggests a basal bark treatment with a diesel fuel surfactant, .........


Best approach.
Anyone who does not know the tree should take a look at leaf, seeds and tree on Google. Then kill any on your property using the hack and treat method on larger trees.

L & O


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I hadn't heard of it before, so I looked it up. Sounds like nasty stuff. Hope I never had to deal with it.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

I hope I don’t find to many more trees, I noticed one on the edge of an opening about 200 yards from these.
Lesson learned, if I come across something that is noted to be invasive to do a little digging to see find the recommended method of eradication.
I done did pissed it off by cutting it!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Them trees get tall fast ...thus the name... 10s of thousands of seeds and spread everywhere .They were a plague in Grand rapids when i lived there as a kid .


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

Dish7 said:


> I have to say, I have never heard of it. Sure it's not sumac? Got any pics?


Never posted pics so not sure if it will turn out.
This is one of hundreds of sprouts from this spring, it is just over 8’ talk and the diameter at about 5’ off the ground compared to my thumb. Pretty impressive growth in less than







6months. Very invasive.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

All over in neighbors yard next to us and behind our fence in the alley. Other neighbor has a large one in alley behind his yard that is ready to drop 10 million seed pods. Wish he would cut it down. But then there would be more. See them along the freeway as well. Sloped areas the city can’t cut.


----------

